# NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe :)



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Ein ehrfürchtiges "Hallo" an euch WaKü-Profis 

Da es draußen zur Zeit so schön warm ist und nicht nur Mensch und Tier unter der Hitze leiden habe ich mich gefragt, wie es da wohl erst meinem PC gehen muss.
Deshalb habe ich mir hier im Forum den Wasserkühlungsguide von ruyven_macaran durchgelesen und mir ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht.

Da wäre natürlich als erstes die Frage zu beantworten "Warum das Ganze?"
Dafür habe ich mehrere Gründe:
1. Ich bastle gerne an meinem PC rum (wohl der wichtigste Grund )
2. Ich hoffe durch die Wasserkühlung ein leiseres und kühleres System zu bekommen (vor allem beim OC, was für die Zukunft schon geplant ist )
3. So ne WaKü macht irgendwo schon ne dicke Hose 

Anfangs dachte ich an eine Kompaktkühlung a la Corsair H80 und Co., wobei diese Kandidaten auch wieder nichts Halbes und nichts ganzes sind (und anscheinend auch ziemlich Laut).

Meine wichtigste Frage wäre: Kann ich in meinem Gehäuse überhaupt eine komplett interne WaKü für CPU und später auch für die Grafikkarte realisieren? Oder ist dafür die Radiatorfläche einfach zu gering (ich hatte an einen 2x120er im Deckel und einen 1x120er in der Front gedacht)?

Hier habe ich mal eine Einkaufsliste bei Aquatuning zusammengestellt. Die Erklärung für die ausgewählten Komponenten sind:

AGB: mMn recht praktisch, da er in meinen zwei sowieso ungenutzten 5,25"-Schächten untergebracht werden kann und zudem mit LEDs drinnen noch optisch was hermacht 
CPU-Kühler: Hier muss ich ehrlich sein und zugeben, dass ich mir einfach den Kühler ausgesucht habe, der mir optisch am besten gefällt  wenn der aber nix ist, dann empfehlt mir bitte einen, der was taugt (einziges Kriterium ist, dass er schwarz, grau oder dunkelblau ist, wegen der Farbgebung meiner restlichen Komponenten)
Pumpe: Hier habe ich mich an den Wasserkühlungsguide gehalten 


> Wer sich nicht entscheiden kann, nimmt die AquastreamXT. Die ist zwar die teuerste, kann im Zweifelsfall aber fast alles.



Was dann natürlich noch fehlen sind die Radis und die Lüfter.

Zu den Radis: Der 2x120er darf leider nur eine Höhe von maximal 3cm haben (angehängte Skizze Kreis Nr. 2)! Gibt es da welche, die zu empfehlen sind oder zerstört das mein Vorhaben?
Der 1x120er würde dann in die Front gesetzt werden, nachem ich den Festplattenkäfig herausgenommen habe (siehe angehängte Skizze, Kreis Nr. 1). Da wäre die Höhe unwichtig.

Bei den Lüftern bräuchte ich Modelle, die so leise wie möglich sind und am besten schwarz sind (und vielleicht sogar noch blau leuchten , ich weiß, ich hab viele Ansprüche )

Ich hoffe ich habe alles Nötige geschrieben... meine Hardware steht in der Signatur (die HD 7850 wird noch nicht in die WaKü mit eingebaut, da es 1. keine Fullcover-Kühler dafür gibt und sie 2. in einem Jahr wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder ersetzt wird).
Da das Vorhaben wohl erst in der Zukunft (vielleicht nach Weihnachten ) umgesetzt wird gibt es keine Begrenzung für das Budget 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

FRONT, 2x120mm or 1 X 140mm (1x120mm included) Wenn du weist wie du das machen willst OK.
            REAR, 1 X 120mm (included)
            SIDE, 1 x 120mm or 1 x 140mm 1x140. Habe ich mit nem 200er gemacht. Mit Schnellkupplungen zum Entfernen des Seitenteils.
            TOP, 2 X 120/140mm (1 x 140mm included) 2x 140!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *



Research schrieb:


> FRONT, 2x120mm or 1 X 140mm (1x120mm included) Wenn du weist wie du das machen willst OK.
> REAR, 1 X 120mm (included)
> SIDE, 1 x 120mm or 1 x 140mm 1x140. Habe ich mit nem 200er gemacht. Mit Schnellkupplungen zum Entfernen des Seitenteils.
> TOP, 2 X 120/140mm (1 x 140mm included) 2x 140!



In der Front müsste der 120er locker reinpassen und wegen der Befestigung kann ich auch ein bisschen rumbasteln, damit habe ich kein Problem 
In der Seite müsste ich schauen, ob der Platz wegen meiner Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil überhaupt ausreicht, das mess ich nachher mal aus.
Wie hast du den 2x140er im Deckel untergebracht? Lüfter -> Blech -> Radi?

Edit: Habe nachgemessen: Der 200er für die Seite darf mit Lüfter maximal 6,5cm hoch sein, sonst knutscht er die Grafikkarte

Edit 2: Habe mal bei Aquatuning geschaut. Der einzige 200er den sie haben ist der hier. Den müsste ich dann wohl nehmen.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Oh, Tschuldigung, der 200er war aus meinem Elysium Projekt.

Den 280er muss man: Blech-Radi-Lüfter machen.

Eventuell könnte dieser in die Seite passen: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12893_Magicool-Radiator-180.html

Für die CPU brauchst du ca. 1x 120/140. Für die Grafikkarte min 2x120.

Ah, welche Hardware?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Also ein 140er würde auf jeden Fall in die Seite passen, wenn er nicht zu hoch ist. Dann kommt da noch einer dazu  Gibt es eine bestimmte Marke mit besonders empfehlenswerten Radiatoren? Das ist nämlich die einzige Komponente, bei der ich mir nicht so sicher bin.

Wenn ich den 280er Blech-Radi-Lüfter machen muss, muss ich dann nicht am Deckel rumbasteln?
Oder brauche ich da nur einen ziemlich flachen Radiator?

Edit: Was mir gerade noch auffällt: Im Heck könnte ich auch noch gut einen 120er unterbringen


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Hinten: Eher nicht da er den oben  blockieren würde, oder?
Oben: Warum solltest du am Deckel basteln müssen? Liegen die Löcher nicht passend nebeneinander?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Ich glaube, wir haben uns falsch verstanden 
Ich hatte das mit dem Radiator am Deckel so gemeinst, dass der Radiator sozusagen im Deckel liegt, da das Phantom 410 im Deckel noch eine extra "Kammer" für Radiatoren hat (dazu hab ich mal n Bild im Anhang)
Dann würde der Radiator ja im Innenraum keinen Platz wegnehmen und ich hätte im Heck Platz für den 120er


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Ah, OK. Stellt sich nur die Frage mit den Lüftern.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Die können direkt unter dem Radiator (dazwischen wäre dann nur ein Blech zur Befestigung) angebracht werden.
Einer davon ist ja schon vorinstalliert, deswegen kann ich auch sicher sagen, dass diese Lüfter nicht mit einem 120er im Heck kollidieren


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

OK, das geht. Sozusagen als "externer" auf dem Gehäuse.

Ich würde Radiatoren von Phobya empfehlen. Die liefern laut allen Tests die ich gelesen habe die besten Werte.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

An die hatte ich auch gedacht 

Allerdings wären die G Charger zu dick für die Seite (Deckel und 120er sind da kein Thema). Bei Auqatuning habe ich diesen Radiator gefunden, der von der Höhe her passt.

Dann fehlen nur noch die Lüfter.
Wären diese 120er und diese 140er brauchbar?


----------



## fedyboy (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Als Lüfter würde ich Noiseblocker empfehlen die haben einen sehr guten Luftdurchsatz und sind sehr leise ^^
 für 140mm die PK3 variante und für 120mm die PL2


----------



## fuSi0n (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Den 120er kannste nehmen der 140er hat das Problem, dass der Rahmen nicht mit dem Radiator abschließt, also eher ungeeignet.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Die passen auch vom Design her besser als die Be Quiet! 



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Den 120er kannste nehmen der 140er hat das Problem, dass der Rahmen nicht mit dem Radiator abschließt, also eher ungeeignet.


Soll ich da dann den von Be Quiet! nehmen?


----------



## fuSi0n (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Ich kann dir da keine Emfpehlung geben, da ich sie selber nie hatte. Ich habe bisher Noiseblocker oder Phobya benutzt und die kann ich beide empfehlen.


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Ich nutze 1000rpm Phobya. Sind sehr laufruhig.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Diese und diese Phobya würden auch noch blau leuchten 

Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Anschlüsse:
Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich bei den Radiatoren (siehe Einkaufswagen), der Pumpe und dem CPU-Kühler solche Tüllen brauche (bei der Pumpe noch 2 weitere Adapter) um die Schläuche anzuschließen?

Edit: Da ich ja in meinem Gehäuse eine eingebaute Lüftersteuerung habe kann ich die Lüfter auch auf die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit drosseln.


----------



## fuSi0n (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Erstmal welchen Schlauch willst du denn verwenden ich sehe keinen im Warenkorb. Davon hängen dann die Anschlüsse ab. also 11/8 oder 16/10 empfehle ich. z.B. von Masterkleer.
Du musst pro Komponente 2 Anschlüsse rechnen + 2-3 90° Winkel und 1-2 45° Winkel. Wenn du alles intern verbauen willst bei sovielen Radiatoren wirst du einiges an Winkel einsetzen müssen. Lieber da etwas mehr, man ärgert soch schwarz wenn man beim Zusammenbau merkt, dass man zu wenig hat und dann nachbestellen darf.
 Für die Pumpe brauchst du folgende Ein-und Auslassadapter: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck 52153


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Hier hab ich mal nen aktualisierten Einkaufskorb.

Ich fang mal am besten damit an, dass ich zu den einzelnen Komponenten was sage:
- AGB: Wie gesagt finde ich die Platzierung im Laufwerksschacht praktisch und finde auch das Design toll.
- CPU-Kühler: Scheint einer der besten zu sein und das Design gefällt mir.
- Pumpe: Dürfte auch eine der besseren sein und der Funktionsumfang fasziniert mich.
- Phobya-Radis: Von Research empfohlen.
- XSPC-Radi: Der einzige 140er, der an das Seitenteil passt.
- Lüfter: Empfehlung von Research uuuund: sie leuchten blau 
- Adapter für die Pumpe: erklären sich von selbst
- Anschraubtüllen: erklären sich auch von selbst*
- Schlauch: gewählt wegen dem Zusatz "kleiner Biegeradius"*
- CPU-Kühler Backplate: erklärt sich von selbst
- Shoggy Sandwich: ansprechende Pumpen-Entkoppelung
- Schnellverschluss: von Research empfohlen, da ja ein Radi am abnehmbaren Seitenteil sitzt
- Hahn: zum Ablassen, falls aml was gewechselt wird oder so*
- T-Stück: siehe Hahn*
- Reduziermuffe: damit ich den Trichter an den AGB anschließen kann zur Befüllung*
- Trichter: zur einfachen Befüllung
-Farbstoff: blaues Wasser ist schöner 
- 90° Tülle: wie von Fusion empfohlen*

(keine Sorge, ich hätte den Einkaufskorb vor dem Bestellen nocheinmal absegnen lassen )

Von den mit einem * versehenen Komponenten hängt die Schlauchdicke ab. Reicht da 8/6 aus oder sollten sie doch dicker sein?
Und passt das so mit meiner idee des "Ablassventils" und des "Befüllungstrichters"?


----------



## fuSi0n (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Die Primochill Zusätze haben bei vielen Leuten Probleme gemacht. Nimm lieber Mayhems Dye.
8/6er ist schon sehr oldschool. Nimm 11.8er (Also alles auf 11/8 bei den Anschlüssen ändern, sollt sich nicht viel tun. 
Zu den Schnellverschlüssen. Nimm entweder koolance VL3N oder cpc. Alle anderen sind bisher reine Durchflussbremsen erster Güte.
Schlauch nimm welchen von Primochill oder Masterkleer, die halten wenigstens.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Änderungen:
- alles auf 11/8 umgestellt
- empfohlener Schlauch
- empfohlene Farbe

Link

Was noch fehlt sind die Schnellverschlüsse. Hier würde ich gerne welche von Koolance verwenden, wegen der Optik.
Welche Teile brauche ich denn da genau?


----------



## Research (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Stecker und Kupplung.


----------



## fuSi0n (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9d8b98735641439ceae283c8fee90382 die Muffen brauchst du um die Kupplungen mit Schraubanschlüssen zu verbinden. So kannst du auch die Anschlüsse wechseln wenn du mal auf 16/10 o.ä. umsteigst. 
Ah hab noch 4 zusätzliche gerade Schraubanschlüsse für die Kupplungen vergessen. Oder willst du die Kupplungen direkt am Schott montieren. Schau einfach mal selbst bei den Koolancekupplungen: Ein Paar besteht immer aus Stecker und Kupplung und zwar muss beides VL3N sein.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

Ok, dann müsste das jetzt so passen?


----------



## <BaSh> (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *

1. Tausche die runden Pumpenadapter gegen die eckigen.
2. der kryos Delrin bietet ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
3. Lass den Mayhems Farbmischkrams raus außer du möchtest dreckige Kühler, Schläuche, AGBs usw...
4. Wozu die Reduziermuffe?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (21. August 2012)

*AW: NZXT Phantom 410 - WaKü-Noob braucht Hilfe *



<BaSh> schrieb:


> 1. Tausche die runden Pumpenadapter gegen die eckigen.
> 2. der kryos Delrin bietet ein besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
> 3. Lass den Mayhems Farbmischkrams raus außer du möchtest dreckige Kühler, Schläuche, AGBs usw...
> 4. Wozu die Reduziermuffe?


 
1. Geändert
2. Ist nur das P/L-Verhältnis besser oder auch die Leistung? Wenn nur P/L besser ist, bleibe ich beim Phobya, da er mir auch optisch besser gefällt und es auf die paar Euro nicht ankommt.
3. Gutes Argument 
4. um den Trichter an den AGB zu stöpseln (da der AGB eine Einfüllöffnung mit einem G3/8-Gewinde hat)

UPDATE


----------

